# Karzai to Petraeus: Apologies are not enough



## AWP (Mar 6, 2011)

The article misses the point that the bad guys were probably among the kids when they launched the rockets. I won't second guess the CCA guys and why they didn't (or couldn't) PID the fact they were kids.

But Karzai....what a tool. I "get" that he has to play a role in front of his people, but in doing so he undermines ISAF and the whole reason that d-bag is the Mayor of Kabul.

How sad is it when you start wondering if a guy like Dostum would be a better choice?

http://www.cnn.com/2011/WORLD/asiapcf/03/06/afghanistan.u.s..civilian.casualties/index.html?hpt=T1#



> *Kabul, Afghanistan (CNN)* -- Apologies are not sufficient when it comes to civilian casualties, Afghan President Hamid Karzai told the NATO commander Sunday, days after a NATO airstrike killed nine Afghan boys.
> Karzai told Gen. David Petraeus, the commander of U.S. and NATO forces in Afghanistan, that incidents of civilian casualties during coalition military operations are the main reason for tensions in the U.S.-Afghan relationship and he demanded there be no more, according to a statement from Karzai's office.


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 6, 2011)

Karzai, the world tool works to describe him.  A broken worn out useless tool.    Karzai, is probably just pandering to mob or worse.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 6, 2011)

Time to come home.
Patraeus should tell Karzi that apologies are not enough the next time an ANA kills a GI.


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 6, 2011)

Apologies are not enough, he also wants a large herd of goats and three new wives.


----------



## lockNload (Mar 7, 2011)

He also wants us to turn a blind eye to his brother and all that heroin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Karzai is in power and his country is liberated because of us. That corrupt SOB needs to STFU and understand that innocents die in war.


----------



## AWP (Mar 7, 2011)

SOWT said:


> Patraeus should tell Karzi that apologies are not enough the next time an ANA kills a GI.



No kidding. There's never any outrage about that. CNN or Fox run the story for maybe half a day and then it goes away. This douchebag has his face in the camera every few weeks uttering his crap. I guess he forgot that 10 years ago he was a nobody, marked for death by the TB, with little future nor any plans for the future.



lockNload said:


> He also wants us to turn a blind eye to his brother and all that heroin . Karzai is in power and his country is liberated because of us. That corrupt SOB needs to STFU and understand that innocents die in war.



I have to give State and Hillary credit, they've tried pressing them over his brother, but to no avail.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 7, 2011)

Just because they were "boys" does not also mean they weren't armed insurgents.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Mar 7, 2011)

Can you guys hurry up and wax this clown already, I mean seriously pin it on his brother and say the cause is a boyhood donkey love tryst envy thing and then go fuck him up to.


----------



## Scotth (Mar 7, 2011)

It bad enough having to fight the bad guys but then to deal with this clown.


----------



## AWP (Mar 7, 2011)

I think that JDAM killed the wrong man in 2001......


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 7, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> I think that JDAM killed the wrong man in 2001......



x200


----------

